# Gonal F w/Trigger and IUI - Success stories?



## mLan

Hello Ladies,

I started my first cycle of Gonal F this month. I've done 4 cycles of clomid with IUI with no success. So my RE started me on injectables this month. First 2 days i had 187iu, then increased to 225iu for the next two days, and increased again to 300iu the next two days. I just had gotten my blood work and u/s and waiting for results to see how to proceed. So far, i know i have a follie thats 14mm and a bunch of others that are smaller.

Can anyone share any success stories with someone using Gonal-F and an IUI? 

Thanks!


----------



## Springy

mLan said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I started my first cycle of Gonal F this month. I've done 4 cycles of clomid with IUI with no success. So my RE started me on injectables this month. First 2 days i had 187iu, then increased to 225iu for the next two days, and increased again to 300iu the next two days. I just had gotten my blood work and u/s and waiting for results to see how to proceed. So far, i know i have a follie thats 14mm and a bunch of others that are smaller.
> 
> Can anyone share any success stories with someone using Gonal-F and an IUI?
> 
> Thanks!

Hi - I did one month of gonal F and am about to start my second with IUI. On my first IUI with the drug I was considered an extremely good responder .... I was on 150IU for 4 days, 2 days at 112.5 and then one day at 75 and I had 7 mature follicles plus about 5 or 6 other small ones. Everyone responds differently. Unfortunately my estrogen level was too high the first time around to have worked so hopefully with a lower dose for me I will still get 3 or 4 follicles with a normal estrogen level! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mLan

What does it mean if your estrogen levels are too high? 
Good luck this month! I hope WE both get our BFPs :)


----------



## michi

I tried 3 cycles with Clomid and they all failed. (I have PCOS)

cycle 4 I tried Gonal F + trigger shot + timed intercourse but had a BFN :cry:

Cycle 5: Gonal F + Trigger Shot + IUI (IUI was just done this morning!) Let's see what happens in 2 weeks! :shrug: Im hoping for a BFP!! Doc says I can have anywhere from one baby to quadruplets! :baby: :wacko:

Wish you the best!


----------



## julesjules100

Hi Michi

I just had my IUI last Thursday and was also Gonal F and trigger shot. 4 fat follicles in the end (number 4 tipped over to 16mm between last scan and IUI but I opted to proceed with the IUI despite the multiples risk given the lining was only c 6.5mm). Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## drsquid

i did 1 unmedicated iui, 2 on femara and 1 on gonal f. i did 225 from day 3 til umm day 11 i think. i did us at work the day before iui and had 5 2cm, 5 15mm.. bfn. but then found out the sperm was crap. giving it a go again. waiting for af at the moment.


----------



## dbluett

Hello All,
I will be doing my first cycle with gonal f as well as IUI after two failed cycles of clomid. A little scared, but excited at the same time. 

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Chiles

Even though this thread is old But I too got my :bfp: with Gonal F! I was on a high dose and overstimmed. My cycle was cancelled since I was unable to afford IVF. I ended up ovulating on my own for the 1st time and got my :bfp: But if anyone is interested there is a gonal girls thread in the Lttc forum!


----------

